# [SOLVED] Emperor: Battle for Dune



## kennyjvr (May 26, 2009)

I have the original Emperor: Battle for Dune discs. When I install the game on my wife's computer, I have no problems. On my PC, after clicking install, I get a Westwood logo and then nothing. Both PC's have Windows XP Pro with a Beta version of Service Pack 3. Her PC is an AMD and mine an Intel.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## kennyjvr (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Emperor: Battle for Dune*

:wink: I found a file on the internet that sorted out hardware compatability issues I had. The game installed and is working now.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello kennjvr and welcome TSF
Why do you have the beta version of SP3 when you can get the full version?
Please get the full version.


----------



## kennyjvr (May 26, 2009)

5NIPER WOLF, I did'nt know it was a BETA version until recently I had my PC in to get a copy of the motherboard driver. A tech guy told me. I will get the full version soon.


----------



## darklight2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would really like to know how the problem was solved. I also have the original discs for Battle for Dune. When I launch the game it immediately locks on the EA logo. I've tried doing the windows compatibility modes with no success. I'm running a 2 CPU @ 2.40GHZ Intel - 2046MB RAM - Windows XP Pro - NVidia GeForce 8800 GTS computer. The game USED to work, along with the entire Command and Conquer: The First Decade. Now every single one of those games does the exact same lockup on launch. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Darklight2, please try not to bump old, solved topics, we understand you want to know the solution, but you could also have PMd him, I highly suspect that he no longer browses TSF and we may never know the answer, however, if you start your own thread, we will be happy to assist you.


----------



## kennyjvr (May 26, 2009)

Darklight2,

I downloaded an install fix for the game. The fix skips all EA logos and start directly at the installation process. The problem with this fix is that it can be used to copy the game, and for that reason I cannot post the link to the fix on this site or any other site.

On the other hand, I also have the original C&C The First Decade, yet never had the same problem with it, so I don't think you have the same problem I did. You may have picked up a virus. I also recently had a virus that caused my software to lockup on launch. Hope you don't, cause after cleaning the virus, I had to reinstall windows on my pc to fix the problem.

Good luck.


----------

